# Mutation



## Abdul qadar (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi everyone thanks for letting me join this group. Recently I bought a Male cockatiel. I been told that he is pastel face silver pearl pied but to me he looks more like. Pastel face or cream face cinnamon pearl pied. Can anyone help me recognize his mutation please. Thanks in advance


----------



## SelvaMani (Oct 29, 2019)

Looks like Cream cinnamon pearl pied . But silvers can show up only after 3 to 4 years' time. Note every molt maybe if its a silver, you will get a new patterns


----------



## Abdul qadar (Nov 2, 2019)

Silvamani thank you very much


----------



## K5mow (Nov 10, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.

Roger


----------

